# Upper Rio ***** plant species ?



## cpoiri02 (Nov 8, 2005)

Hello APC (happy-C ?!) members,

I'm desperately looking for a list of plants that grow on the upper Rio ***** (Brazil), where the famous cardinalis neon (Paracheirodon axelrodi) lives.
As a biology student, I have access to a lot of scientific articles, but those I've found talk about plants of the LOWER Rio ***** (in Argentina).

Has any of you have already made a Rio ***** biotope aquarium ? Thanks in advance for reply !

Clement


----------



## skylsdale (Jun 2, 2004)

If you want authentic, I don't think you'd really find much in the way of living plant matter IN the water itself. Maybe some small grass-like species poking up here and there...but it's pretty much silt/sand, leaf litter, and wood debris.


----------



## apistaeasy (Jul 16, 2004)

maybe this link will help you...

http://fish.mongabay.com/biotope.htm

good luck!


----------



## skids (Mar 23, 2004)

Ask this question on the AGA forums http://forum.aquatic-gardeners.org/ and you will get several good answers. Oliver Lucanus, Kristell Kasselman, and Claus Christensen among others have all made botany based field trips there and took notes that they refer to in their slides. I recently saw a talk by Oliver at the Silicon valley aquarium society and he was discussing this topic specificially.

I believe there are several of their field reports posted in back issues of TAG or Planted Aquaria.


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

As good as the AGA forums are, I don't think any of the people you mentioned are regular posters. I do not think Christel even has internet access.

I know Karen Randall has visited the Amazon River system and actually had an article online about it. The only plants she collected in the blackwater rivers she ventured into were floating plants -- namely, Phyllanthus fluitans.

Tonina fluviatilis is also a blackwater species, but I am not sure how well it would do without CO2 injection.

Carlos


----------



## cpoiri02 (Nov 8, 2005)

*I've found a list...*

Thank you everyone for your replies,

I got in touch with a kind brazilian aquascaper (lost his email, sorry). He gave me a list of the most common species found in the upper Rio ***** :
Cabomba aquatica ; Ceratopteris pteridoides ; Ceratopteris thalictroides ; Echinodorus horizontalis ; Echinodorus tenellus ; Eichhornia azurea ; Eichhornia crassipes ; Hydrocotyle leucocephala ; Limnobium laevigatum ; Mayaca fluviatilis

Note that there is some floating plants with big flowers (i.e E. crassipes), that wouldn't fit in 15g tank !
I hope this list will help someone as it helped me... Cheers !


----------



## dbw27 (Jun 2, 2014)

This is a very very old thread but i want to thank you because I am starting a rio ***** biotope and needed a solid list of plants. thinking of entering into the AGA biotope category next year!

dbw


----------

